# Suggestion: iPhone/iPod sub-forum?



## ZeroEXE93 (Jan 10, 2009)

A lot of people probably already suggested this before but just in case...

I'm sure some people here might be interested in iPhone and iPod discussions so I think an iPhone/iPod subforum should be placed under "Other System Discussions" or at least under the "Other Consoles" section. After all, iPhone developers are rising in number and jailbreaking opens a window of opportunity for many people.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jan 10, 2009)

Not only that, but I can see an Essentials topic for both iPhone/Touch games and applications, of which a variety are free to begin with.  

At the least, a subforum wouldn't be too bad, somewhere.


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 10, 2009)

But this is a gba site.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Jan 10, 2009)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> But this is a gba site.


There's a PSP section though.


----------



## skyman747 (Jan 10, 2009)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> But this is a gba site.


Then why do we have a PSP section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Crap, Zero beat me too it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it would really depend on how many people would be willing to post in it, but could be a very good idea.


----------



## ENDscape (Jan 10, 2009)

I dont know... they made a other consoles because this is a gaming site. But iphone do have games and such. soo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well this was a gba site, but it became a nds/wii/nintendo stuff site.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Jan 10, 2009)

Maybe start it off as an independent "Other Console" sub-forum? I mean, the iPhone/iPod do have quite a few competent developers.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jan 10, 2009)

As all was stated already, we're not just a GBA site, we're a gaming community through and through.  I mean, we do have a Sony and Microsoft board, as well as the Other Consoles/Oldies too.  Why not shoehorn something about the iPhone/Touch in there?  

I mean, if I were to ask a question about, say, a game recommendation, where would I post?  Computer Systems?  Other Consoles?  

I dunno, seems like a good suggestion.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Jan 16, 2009)

The 2nd Gen iPod Touch just got hacked so... the more reason to add an iPod Touch/iPhone forum.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 16, 2009)

how about just a "mobile telephones" board.  for android, windows mobile, and palm OS users  as well as iphone users.

makes more sense, I don't think a iphone section would get enough posts on its own


----------



## sparky28000 (Jan 16, 2009)

i"ll be in =D


----------



## zidane_genome (Jan 16, 2009)

I can play GBA games on my iPod (well, once redsn0w comes out)...

so why not add it!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 16, 2009)

I would see this going as a General Phone section for not just iPod and IPhone but other phones.


----------



## science (Jan 16, 2009)

I think this is a good idea. I would use it, especially with redsn0w coming out soon


----------



## kobykaan (Jan 16, 2009)

PSP is a CONSOLE and gaming system by default 

IPOD/IPHONE is either a MUSIC PLAYER or a PHONE BY DEFAULT!

if we have an IPOD/IPHONE section then we would have to have a CREATIVE ZEN section and an N95 etc section it just wouldn't work!

My k800i  can play games and emulate nes and GB games but I don't come to a games console forum to talk about J2ME stuff I'm a member of several phone sites for that!

if you want dedicated sections for IPOD/ITOUCH maby join an APPLE FORUM


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Jan 17, 2009)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> PSP is a CONSOLE and gaming system by default
> 
> IPOD/IPHONE is either a MUSIC PLAYER or a PHONE BY DEFAULT!
> 
> ...


But people can play games on them and there are homebrew developers. (And it's a lot more popular than a Creative Zen or the k800i.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A general cellphone forum could work but the iTouch/iPhone would probably be the most dominant force.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 28, 2009)

*iPhone*!, you cannot deny that it is rapidly growing as a gaming platform.


----------



## Sharpz (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree 100% but iTouch also! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:100th Post!! Yays!


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 28, 2009)

Its still on the first bloody page, are blind? http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=128605


----------



## GameSoul (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't know what to call it, but there should be one of those sections. Maybe an Apple section? Then add the phones and etc. under there. Or just a Cellphone forum and a Mp3 forum?


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Jan 10, 2009)

A lot of people probably already suggested this before but just in case...

I'm sure some people here might be interested in iPhone and iPod discussions so I think an iPhone/iPod subforum should be placed under "Other System Discussions" or at least under the "Other Consoles" section. After all, iPhone developers are rising in number and jailbreaking opens a window of opportunity for many people.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 28, 2009)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> *iPhone*!, you cannot deny that it is rapidly growing as a gaming platform.
> I don't think that would be the best idea. If we included the iPhone, we'd have to include every sort of device that is capable of playing games. All mobile phones in Japan, for example. In that country mobile phone gaming is as big as the DS. Or taking that one step further, the original iPod, which was capable of playing certain games.
> 
> At the present time, I believe we're taking the stance that we'll cover certain gaming-centric systems. Things that are video game systems first, and not the other way around. With the exception of the PC, which is a unique case.
> ...


Topics merged.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 30, 2009)

I vehemently agree, we need an iPod/iPhone sub forum.
@Ace: THanks!


----------

